# Inserting a pic?



## harpangel36 (Jul 25, 2010)

Is there a way to insert a pic right here in my post without linking it to a URL? If so, could someone be so kind as to post instructions?


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

harpangel36 said:


> Is there a way to insert a pic right here in my post without linking it to a URL? If so, could someone be so kind as to post instructions?


Nope. The image must be somewhere on the web and referenced via its URL within


----------



## harpangel36 (Jul 25, 2010)

But I see pics inside the posts here and not links to phoobucket. How can I get my pic to actually show on the forum and not a hyperlink to photobucket?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Look at the button above your posting box, and click the third button from the left, in the row with the YouTube button (it looks like a framed pic). That will place *[*img][/img] tags in your post. Put your image's URL in between these tags, and click the preview button (vs. the post button) to verify that you have the correct image URL prior to posting.


----------



## harpangel36 (Jul 25, 2010)

I posted here. I didn't see a pic in the preview but followed the directions so I'm hoping it appears in the post


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

harpangel36 said:


> I posted here. I didn't see a pic in the preview but followed the directions so I'm hoping it appears in the post


You've left out the file name. (*.jpg or *.gif)

Your code only shows the path.

*[*img]http://www.flickr.com/photos/harpangel36/5270935737/[/img]
*[*img]http://www.flickr.com/photos/harpangel36/5271545386/in/photostream/[/img]


----------



## harpangel36 (Jul 25, 2010)

I think I got it!! But the pics look huge!! Is there a way to change that? Thanks so much for your patience!!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Yes, if you type width=600 after the img


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

harpangel36 said:


> I think I got it!! But the pics look huge!! Is there a way to change that? Thanks so much for your patience!!


You can set the width (or height):



















*[*img width=320]http://i995.photobucket.com/albums/af75/harpangel36/My%20E-Reader%20Covers%20and%20Sleeves/IMG_0331.jpg[/img]

*[*IMG width=320]http://i995.photobucket.com/albums/af75/harpangel36/My%20E-Reader%20Covers%20and%20Sleeves/IMG_0332.jpg[/img]


----------



## harpangel36 (Jul 25, 2010)

Got it! Thanks so much. Is there a site that will automatically size my pics? I saw you said width=600 but used width =320. Is there a easy way to take the guesswork out of it?


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Scarlet and I posted at the same time. Scarlet said 600, I said 320. Sorry we confused you.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

I tend to use 500 or 600 for my pics on the flower thread.


----------

